# traditions in your cadet corps



## Jonny Boy (7 Feb 2005)

i was just wondering if any of your cadet corps have any certain traditions that they follow and what they are.

just curiouse


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 Feb 2005)

in my corp at every Christmas dinner the CO trades tunics with the youngest cadet. (the Co can never get it on though) i know that we got that one from our affiliated unit. that is one of our traditions.

i think traditions are great. it is a good way to pass down what so many people before you have done.


----------



## condor888000 (7 Feb 2005)

We have a few, all involving the seniors and the leaving of the cadet sqn commander though...


----------



## Zedic_1913 (7 Feb 2005)

My corps gives an Ontario Regiment mug to MWOs and CWOs when they retire.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (7 Feb 2005)

Here are the list of traditions found at 223 RCSCC Longueuil:

1) The ship's bell - Every Sea Cadet unit must have a bell representing their unit, just like every HMC Ship.
2) The Brass Gunner's Chain - This is worn by the Coxs'n of our unit. This is passed down from chief to chief and their names are engraved on the gunner call. 
3) The young CO's day - Once a year, we have the youngest cadet act as CO for a day. This is a wonderful experience in the life of a cadet.
4) Parent and Cadet day - Once a year also, we invite the parents of our cadets to come and follow their child, and do the same thing that they do during a whole training night. This is always a great activity. 

We have more, however I cannot really think of them right now. Good day!


----------



## Jonny Boy (8 Feb 2005)

oh and another tradition is before a newly appointed rsm gets chief the rsm from the year before gives the new rsm a shinny MWO badge. it is pretty much the same but instead of the regular badge this one is much sharper looking. this started i think it was 6 or 7 rsms ago. so it has been around.


----------



## Trebuchet (9 Feb 2005)

Our corps has a strange tradition, one that I find kind of pointless, but upon dismissal on parade, we do a right turn, yell "JUMPERS!" really loudly, and march off parade.


----------



## Jonny Boy (9 Feb 2005)

we do the same thing but we yell Queens york rangers


----------



## PViddy (9 Feb 2005)

> in my corp at every Christmas dinner the CO trades tunics with the youngest cadet. (the Co can never get it on though) i know that we got that one from our affiliated unit. that is one of our traditions.



My Squadron does the same thing.  it's an old RCAF mess tunic.

Upon retirement from the program (pending you graduation from the LHQ training).  Out going WO2's and WO1's are given a retirement parade, a march past and are allowed to inspect the unit with the CO and dignitaries.  They receive the traditional gift from the Squadron, which in an engraved pewter mug with service dates and rank on them.  They are then piped off the parade square by the Sqn. PM.

regards,

PV


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Feb 2005)

I guess I'll add a bit more information about my corps.  When we're dismissed the cadets shout "Fidelis et Paratus" the motto of the Ontario Regiment (which means "Faithful and Prepared").  Also for retiring cadets ... any cadet that reaches the rank of Warrant Officer is marched off parade by the CO, same for MWOs but they also receive a regimental beer mug, and the CWO has a formal change of RSM Ceremony (where they hand the RSMs pacestick down to the next RSM and are marched off by the CO with their mug).


----------



## q_1966 (9 Feb 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> we do the same thing but we yell Queens york rangers



Same here, only its "Rangers"


----------



## purple peguin (9 Feb 2005)

when we are dismissed we yell ARTE ET MARTE eme motto.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (9 Feb 2005)

We have the one where the CO switches his mess dress tunic with the youngest cadet in the corp. The youngest cadet then calls on the CO to go get him something like a coke. Also the officers serve us dinner when we have our Christmas Mess Dinner.


----------



## Chang (16 Feb 2005)

when a cadet gets promoted to chief, the CO and the DCO swaps the epillettes for him/her. when we march off, we yell left right left gunners. thats all i can think of.


----------



## 407QOCH (16 Feb 2005)

Us at the end of the parade night we yell "ulluhm" which is our corps motto. it means ready


----------



## rangers (11 Mar 2005)

we have a thing in oru corps that when ever we are in combats, we do push-ups at the end of the trainging night

Cpl.Clarida


----------



## Zedic_1913 (11 Mar 2005)

rangers said:
			
		

> we have a thing in oru corps that when ever we are in combats, we do push-ups at the end of the trainging night
> 
> Cpl.Clarida



That's not really a traditio.

When we are in combats I give pushups (that are optional) at the end of my NCOs parade (NCOs are inspected by RSM prior to inspecting their cadets) to encourage the cadets to develop their physical fitness.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> in my corp at every Christmas dinner the CO trades tunics with the youngest cadet. (the Co can never get it on though) i know that we got that one from our affiliated unit. that is one of our traditions.
> 
> i think traditions are great. it is a good way to pass down what so many people before you have done.



AAHHH yes, but do you guys smear butter packets in the pockets before returning it?  ;D


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Mar 2005)

umm i dont think a 12 year old would have the guts to do that to there CO after the Co tells the cadet not to get any food on it at all


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> umm i dont think a 12 year old would have the guts to do that to there CO after the Co tells the cadet not to get any food on it at all



pfft, pussies  ;D :

I joke, Our CO is well aware of whats likely to happen to it, so its not a surprise to him.


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Mar 2005)

ya it should be a joke. you were a cadet once. and if you get in the Co's bad books right away than there is no hope for you while he is CO.

you are the reserves though. and usually you are all drunk out of your minds so it is a little more understandable


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2005)

we're you at the last Christmas Dinner? I hd one of your Officers mad at me for throwing food at you guys  :

I was sitting in amoungst the 2 guys that were puking.


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Mar 2005)

oh the bald guy that was drinking the pee and the other guy that passed out and fell in his puke

ya i was right across from you laughing the whole night. i was one of the mwo's sitting right by the officers at my table


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2005)

;D Shhh, careful what stories you pass along on a public forum, could get some people in trouble.

Were you watching the "I bet you cant bust open my eyebrow in 10 punches" game? Man was I busted up by the end of the night...


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Mar 2005)

no when wes that. i saw you guys punching some one of the guys in the head when he were " sleeping"
but i think that was to wake him for the toasts lol 

it was an awsome night. i remember one of my shts got nailed in the face by one of the potato things


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2005)

Yah it was a good night, although a lot of ...how do I put this, "not so desirable" occassions happened throughout the night, everyone who could actually hold their own with the bottle took good care of those who got a little carried away, ensured everyone got home safely and made for some hilarious stories. 

I've grown my hair out a bit since then  

We had a riot throwing potatoes....


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Mar 2005)

what. were you the bald guy?  

i could see that the ones that got carried away were the newer and younger ones. the ones that looked a bit older were helping out as best the could.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2005)

Yup. Sadly, I was the only one to stay conscious in our group and eventually sobered up. That meant I involunarily took the job of looking after everyone else around me.

The reason things were so bad is because a few of us had been up in the Sgt mess before the dinner even started...

(I'll PM you a detailed story as its a bit graphic for here)


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Mar 2005)

ok sound like fun.

i have seen you a couple of times at the fort. i think your locker is right near the cadet office.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2005)

Im the one with the cast on his right hand now  :


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (16 Mar 2005)

In my air cadet sqn when a cadets gets his wings we cut his tie.


----------



## condor888000 (16 Mar 2005)

Glad I'm not in that sqn! I like my tie the way it is...........


----------



## ouyin2000 (16 Mar 2005)

Sgt.Fitzpatrick said:
			
		

> In my air cadet sqn when a cadets gets his wings we cut his tie.


i have to say it, but isnt that damaging DND property?...even if it is just a little 'ol tie


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (16 Mar 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> i have to say it, but isnt that damaging DND property?...even if it is just a little 'ol tie



true, but you cant have an bum puckered up that much ALL the time... 

Mod: Please dont swear.


----------



## 3rcr_macfarlane (22 Apr 2005)

At my corps we do the mock and abseil towers. when we do, the jumpmaster puts his dog into a special harness, and sends him down the line.


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Apr 2005)

We dont really have any traditions.. But we do "Lorne Scot-inize" all of our awards and stuff.. Like our Colonel Clarry has a mini Lorne Scot Kilt glued to it..


----------



## Burrows (22 Apr 2005)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> We dont really have any traditions.. But we do "Lorne Scot-inize" all of our awards and stuff.. Like our Colonel Clarry has a mini Lorne Scot Kilt glued to it..



Thats just sick...Im repulsed...


----------



## Saorse (22 Apr 2005)

Our markers call out their numbers when sizing from tallest to shortest.  Not too sure how proper or common it is, but we do it


----------



## Earlam (24 Apr 2005)

At my squadron, when a cadet turns 18 or 19, we beat them up.
(at the dissmiss, the whole squadron chases them down, tackles them, and throws them in a cold shower...... pictures are taken, minor injuries are occassionally sustained, and everyone has fun).


----------



## ouyin2000 (24 Apr 2005)

i dont quite understand that....is it supposed to be a joke?


----------



## Jonny Boy (24 Apr 2005)

and is that in du's?


----------



## william (26 Apr 2005)

I'm not sure if everyone does this or not but at my air cadet sqd. if you drop your wedge on the brass you have to kiss it. 
And if you bang your rifle butt on the pavement while doing drill you have to kiss the butt of the rifle.

I'm not sure if thats sanitary but its tradition. We're pretty lenient if someone is grossed out by it then they don't have to but most people do. It feels good to be holding up a tradition that has been done since the sqd. was made.


----------



## Saorse (26 Apr 2005)

We have the similar tradition for newer cadets where if the cookie cutter on their beret falls off, they have to kiss it. 'Tis a good one; I lost mine to the ground more than once.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (26 Apr 2005)

Earlam said:
			
		

> At my squadron, when a cadet turns 18 or 19, we beat them up.
> (at the dissmiss, the whole squadron chases them down, tackles them, and throws them in a cold shower...... pictures are taken, minor injuries are occassionally sustained, and everyone has fun).


Wow ... I definatly wish my cadets could beat me up when I retire (in full ceremonial dress of course) ... they could even use my own pacestick to do it ... wow that would really make my cadet experiance complete ... and since its at annual the detachment could join in .... how about that?{!}{!}

_My cadets couldn't take me on anyways .... oh, and I do hope the original post was a joke, because mine sure was._


----------



## Saorse (26 Apr 2005)

I have a very appalling feeling that it was not. I hope to God the "beating up" in the original post is play fighting, but even then... yeouch.


----------



## Jonny Boy (26 Apr 2005)

william said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if everyone does this or not but at my air cadet sqd. if you drop your wedge on the brass you have to kiss it.
> And if you bang your rifle butt on the pavement while doing drill you have to kiss the butt of the rifle.
> 
> I'm not sure if thats sanitary but its tradition. We're pretty lenient if someone is grossed out by it then they don't have to but most people do. It feels good to be holding up a tradition that has been done since the sqd. was made.



the kissing of the cap badge it done every were, and if it isn't it should be. you are kissing the crown. showing respect to the queen. that is why if you drop anything with the queens or kings crown on it than you have to kiss it, including ceremonial belt buckles.


----------



## william (27 Apr 2005)

Oh, I didn't know that.


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Apr 2005)

well now you do  ;D


----------



## Saorse (27 Apr 2005)

Well that's definitely not the reasoning behind it within my Corps... but it's nice to now the real story behind it!


----------



## william (28 Apr 2005)

Ya thanks Hutch


----------



## Jonny Boy (28 Apr 2005)

no problem glad i could be of some help.


----------



## primer (1 May 2005)

It seems that most Cadet Units have a Christmas Dinner and we do it too . At my Unit we have a few great traditions. We have not missed and volunteer work with in the community for the past 27 years such as the poppy campaign for our legion and run for reach that we have been doing for the past 10 years or so. Mug outs are good to for the Cadets that have aged out.


----------



## ouyin2000 (1 May 2005)

one of the traditions my unit has is when a cadet ages out, we have a COs parade, but instead of the CO, the cadet aging out gets to stand on the dias for the march past.

they are also presented with a formal picture of them in uniform, and a mug with the regimental crest on it


----------



## Saorse (1 May 2005)

For our cadets aging out all across the Island of Cape Breton, really, in the RCAC, they usually share some sort of group dance together when the last song is played at our SDA trip dance. 'Tis nice


----------



## Jonny Boy (1 May 2005)

oh ya i forgot tabout this one

when a cadet in my corp reaches the rank of Sgt and ages out they get to keep there tunic, beret and cap badge


----------



## Saorse (1 May 2005)

A lot of these poor traditions are hardcore against regulations    Guess that's what makes them so fun!


----------



## Jonny Boy (1 May 2005)

Sgt Saorse said:
			
		

> A lot of these poor traditions are hardcore against regulations   Guess that's what makes them so fun!



you can say that again.


----------



## 2ltpelletier (12 May 2005)

Being an officer with a newly formed squadron has advantages. We don't have any traditions yet except for those we brought from our old unit. 

We are trying out some ideas and our Sgts & WOs mess is helping out with that as well (now that they have a constitution)


----------



## Dogbert (12 May 2005)

Back when all the good people were still in my corps, we used to tie all the napkins together under the table at mess dinners. To be honest I dont remember some of the other stuff we did, but it was fun...was..


----------



## ouyin2000 (12 May 2005)

Dogbert said:
			
		

> ...when all the good people were still in my corps...


i beg to differ...everybody has their own idea of what a "good corps" is, or what a "good cadet" is

also, it is no longer "your corps", so please dont talk down about what we do


----------



## Dogbert (13 May 2005)

well I should have said my favourite people, sorry.


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 May 2005)

now that i can agree to

in my first year or two, there were the "hardcore" seniors who knew to have "fun" i guess you could call it.

things have changed a lot in the last few years, especially with the inception of the CHAP program


----------



## Dogbert (13 May 2005)

lol, thats pretty much what I meant, though it wasnt because of chap. Just all my favourite seniors either left or aged out after about a year of me being there. Then we got a new co..eek.  I love the DCO though, well, I think hes your acting CO now. Im not entirely sure, my mom is still part of the parents group until after the anual for some reason, so I have a vaige idea of whats going on.


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 May 2005)

actually, the officer you are refering to is the DCO right now, and i think he is a great officer. ive had many good experiences with him


----------



## GunnerySgtHartman (28 Jun 2005)

As a cadet we would usually go commando on any annual or graduation parades; I personally have chosen to OPT out of this tradition due to heavy chaffing.


----------



## Saorse (29 Jun 2005)

GunnerySgtHartman said:
			
		

> As a cadet we would usually go commando on any annual or graduation parades; I personally have chosen to OPT out of this tradition due to heavy chaffing.



I can't see going "commando" being ideal in any sort of cadet situation, let alone a parade of sorts.


----------



## ouyin2000 (29 Jun 2005)

Then you obviously havn't worn very many kilts to parades.


----------



## Saorse (29 Jun 2005)

I let our Highlander corps in Judique field that.


----------



## ouyin2000 (29 Jun 2005)

But you havn't truly lived, until you've worn a kilt in a parade. With lots of people watching, so you hope the wind doesn't get REALLY gusty.


----------



## Saorse (29 Jun 2005)

I can see that warranting a CLI Adventure badge all in its own!


----------



## WO.S.Bovie (2 Jul 2005)

Yes Our cadet corps has many traditions...Many of which involve some one wrestling with a more senior rank. We also have a tradition Passed down through our regiment...Our flags are kept by out mascot Chief Petawamuch. Thats all i can think of.


----------



## C/Sgt. King (4 Jul 2005)

I'm from 2824 RCAC in Mississauga, Ontario. We have some of the same traditions as everyone else. Including the youngest cadets sitting at the head table at the x-mas dinner and the officers serving us dinner. We also have this tradition with the passing of aging out RSM to the new RSM, a special coin with the MP symbol on it is also given to the new RSM. This coin has been passed down for the last 10 yrs, and hopefully it stays an awesome tradition.

We also have a sort of tradition for the last 4 yrs where our corp takes 20 seniors down to Quantico to train with the marines during march break. Bur we broke tradition this year in favour for a trip to Holland to celelbrate the 60th anniversary of the liberation of Holland at the end of the 2nd World War which was contributed to greatly by Canadians.


----------

